# Longline Trawler Antias



## antias (May 14, 2011)

Hi Forum, I want to show my rc-model of a russian longliner. Original is a series of 12 ships operating from Petropavlovsk. Ships were build from Elbewerft Boizenburg in 1994. The model start in 1999 using drawings made for modelling especially. It was completed using original yard drawings and a lot of pictures. 

copyright by myself.

Matthias


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Very nice work. Can you show more picture of the model?


----------



## antias (May 14, 2011)

Thank you, jerome. 

Here is a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x64euWYbeow
There you can find a report about the last years of building: http://www.schiffsmodell.net/showthread.php?t=28960

Matthias


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Matthias, WOW! Beautiful work. And by the looks all brass?
The video makes her look rock steady in a seaway.
Very Nice!


----------



## antias (May 14, 2011)

Thanx jerome. :-D The hull is made from wood and sealed with grp. Superstructure is wood too, but only painted. Funnel is poly sheet. The railing and anchor winch is made from brass, the whole top mast with the lamps on and serveral tubing. All together 30kg in 135cm ship. 

Matthias


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Well done Matthias she looks absolutely beautiful. I wonder how many hours you took to build her.

Gareth.


----------



## antias (May 14, 2011)

I started 1999 with a model from a man who don´t cares about details. The first refit was my fiste step into building models only from drawings and pictures. 
THis is the first picture: http://antias.schiffsmodellweb.de/_LowRes/Antias/LR_IMG_1700.jpg

Now i´m three years constantly at work and have laid the drawings aside and work only from pictures.
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tasha-fed2007/view/169575/?page=0
I know the photographer and get always new pic´s from equipment and changes in color and some hidden detail. 

Take a look here: http://antias.schiffsmodellweb.de/ 
Choose the folder "Antias". There are all uploaded pictures together. If you choose the folder "Licht" you can see the pictures of the weekend with two friends of mine as we adding the light. Sorry for not hotlinking, the gallery doesn´t support that. 

Matthias


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

Superb model thanks for showing it to us.


----------



## antias (May 14, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words. 

Want to take a ride on board? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUowanCrQxY&feature=related

Matthias


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Looks like you almost took a wave over the bow @ 4:45 there Matthias.
Very nice work on the video too! Thanks


----------



## antias (May 14, 2011)

I like the ship moving in the water. Calm sea is no fun. The model is big enough and no water comes inside. 

Matthias


----------

